# Drywall Texture



## Loffredo (Jul 22, 2021)

Any idea what texture this is and how one might match it?
I thought an orange peel spray may be similar, but thought I’d get some opinions.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

A light to medium splatter-ish. Orange peel uses a thinner mix and kind of melts together, splatter uses a bit thicker and stands out more from the wall.

That's my guess anyway, looks a bit on the ugly side to begin with which is a positive for matching it ;-).


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

try rolling on some thin mud and as it drys pat it with wet sponge. if a noob tries to spray that in its will most likely be a mess. whatever you do, make sure to wipe it off before it drys so you can start over. a texture like that is very hard to match in. if you get close consider your talents to be better than average. wish you the best luck. try the roller deal i suggested. trial and error is the name of the game when your in this situation.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

access panel


----------

